# 2ft background



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Started a new background.

Basic foam work









1st render (right) and 2nd coloured render coat (left)









Both sections are now coloured


----------



## CM1429 (Apr 18, 2014)

Those look awesome. Will you be posting further progress? I look forward to seeing how it all works out.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep will add more as it heads towards completion 

Will be playing with highlighting over the next few days. depending how i like it as to if i do another coat of render (different colour) or let it sit to cure properly so i can seal it on the weekend


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Both sides and a few rocks are highlighted. Will see how it dries Note how much lighter coloured the render gets once dry









Close up of the BG


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

1st coat of sealer on


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

In tank









Note the colour difference between the original render and the newer render, it took 4 days for the orginal to dry so i am hoping the new will come into line with the old, if it doesnt i will run a complete light layer of new render over the top, i want it to match! So fingers crossed. I did take note of render/oxide/water mix this time so it should match lol Time will tell. At least with just having to throw i light layer over it will be dry by the weekend, ready to seal again.










Now the black cloth tape: I use this to tidy the tank, this is a very old very well used tank and was looking a bit ratty around the edges, so i tape them so the front of the tank essentially ends up like a picture frame, handy for old tanks.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Tis wet!! Hardscape and substrate in place








[/URL]

Yep there is a ring in rock, i didnt make enough so will make some more, but they need time to cure. So the ring in will be replaced when new ones are ready and then it will all match in


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

This tank is up and running (filtration and heating) and is stocked

I will update with a new and final pic (in this section) once the tank has fully cleared


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Been clear for days, finally had time to grab a pic


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, it looks amazing!

Curious, how much did it cost you to make this??? I interested of doing something similar...


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks 

This one cost me approx $20


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

$20?? Wow!
Forgot to ask before, what were the supplies to build this beauty???


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Acrylic render
Cement Oxides (sandstone is the main colour on this one)
Styrofoam

I really only had to buy the render for this one (and only used about 1/2 the bag). The oxides colours i've had for ages (bought years ago) & the foam is free

So prolly actually cost me way less than $20


----------

